# Best wax for £300 - £400



## rhyst (Feb 17, 2013)

If you had a £300 -£400 to spend on a wax which one would you buy  ?


----------



## zim117 (Nov 9, 2014)

Simonz gold -- pricey but durable 

If you want to really push the budget try some T.W ICE 
:lol::lol:


----------



## stumpy90 (May 13, 2014)

Swissvax crystal rock


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I wouldn't buy a Seissvax wax ! They have never interested me.

Paying more for a wax does not necessarily mean better. Not by a long way. I would suggest you need to think about what you want from the wax. Warmth? Gloss ? Reflection ? Durability ? Ease of use? Etc before deciding which wax you require.


----------



## rhyst (Feb 17, 2013)

Cracking !


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

Def Number 1
RG Black label
or 
Sv Utopia

Should really be in the wax section though mate.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I'd suggest you popped the money in an envelope and sent it to me instead.


----------



## rhyst (Feb 17, 2013)

I've got number 1 and some utopia, very impressed with utopia better than crystal rock I think, I've not used my number 1 yet, I fancy RG


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

For that budget. You can get a pro detailer to machine polish/correct your car and buy some collinite 845/476 to protect it:thumb: The money is in the prep dude


----------



## rhyst (Feb 17, 2013)

I do all that myself


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

rhyst said:


> I've got number 1 and some utopia, very impressed with utopia better than crystal rock I think, I've not used my number 1 yet, I fancy RG


I'd try Number 1 before buying anything else its a lovely wax, that said so is black label but if you've already got one of the high end waxes get that used first is my suggestion.


----------



## rhyst (Feb 17, 2013)

Yeah good point wilco I just can't stop buying wax lol


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

rhyst said:


> Yeah good point wilco I just can't stop buying wax lol


Been there done that lol. Have you had a look at polish angel 2013? I would imagine that would be quality as all their products seem to be and its something a bit different.


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

chillly said:


> For that budget. You can get a pro detailer to machine polish/correct your car and buy some collinite 845/476 to protect it:thumb: The money is in the prep dude


this


----------



## rhyst (Feb 17, 2013)

As I said grey I do it myself I've got a rupes 15, rupes mini and all the gear,pd8 etc


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Crystal rock is very over rated imo

Utopia has always drawn my eye


----------



## rhyst (Feb 17, 2013)

I agree crystal rock is good but overrated I've just sold the pot I had


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

:spam:I would buy some fusso then spend £370 on Guinness


----------



## rhyst (Feb 17, 2013)

Fusso lol


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

I'd like to see someone who's had the claimed durability out of fusso tbh


----------



## rhyst (Feb 17, 2013)

Me too, it's a £30 product that's it.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

rhyst said:


> If you had a £300 -£400 to spend on a wax which one would you buy  ?


Not sure which one, but it would have to be one where I felt confident about being able to sell on the other 14 pots....


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

I can see why the mods get so annoyed with us all sometimes, why put a wax question in detailing section?


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

You can buy one of my super special home brew waxes for £400, I'll put it in a fancy pot so it seems worth it


----------



## rhyst (Feb 17, 2013)

It's only a light hated topic just abit of crack


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

I do like the look of the BMD pistons in all seriousness :thumb:


----------



## nappy (Oct 3, 2006)

Blackfire midnight sun and the left over 350 on a holiday


----------



## rhyst (Feb 17, 2013)

Wish I could get a holiday for £350  we went to florida last year cost £10k lol


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Kimo73 said:


> I'd like to see someone who's had the claimed durability out of fusso tbh


4 Months so far with a topping of BSD so not too bad...
I can see it's not quite as good as freshly applied but going ok, in addition to this not gonna reapply when its cold as it will be pig to buff :thumb:
But like you say 12 months as it says on the tin, don't think so


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

Definitely wouldn't mind having that budget to spend on wax never mind the nice car it will go on lol

Sutty.


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

AndyA4TDI said:


> I can see why the mods get so annoyed with us all sometimes, why put a wax question in detailing section?


Also, when someone asks for suggestions for a £300 - £400 wax, why do they then get a load of "you're wasting your money......get Colli/Fusso/anything else that costs about 10% of the stated budget"???? :wall:

It's a simple question, so if you have used something in that range go ahead and reply; if you can't imagine spending that on wax then it's up to you but you have nothing positive to add so why bother? 

And my suggestion would be RG BL, because I've bought it and used it......


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

rhyst said:


> If you had a £300 -£400 to spend on a wax which one would you buy  ?


None at that price, got burnt by Crystal Rock hype a few years ago ,never again :lol:


----------



## rhyst (Feb 17, 2013)

My thoughts aswell alxg, allways someone who thinks a £30 wax is as good as a high end wax, and all you pay for is the box lol


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Maybe a Mitchell & King wax?


----------



## Tonie (May 26, 2014)

What about Blue Lagoon?


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

rhyst said:


> My thoughts aswell alxg, allways someone who thinks a £30 wax is as good as a high end wax, and all you pay for is the box lol


I know, and if the question was "what is your suggestion for a new wax...." then great. But it wasn't, and the last I knew it wasn't an offence to spend your own money on what you wanted to - I may be wrong though? The forum seems to have suggested otherwise over the last couple of years.....


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

rhyst said:


> My thoughts aswell alxg, allways someone who thinks a £30 wax is as good as a high end wax, and all you pay for is the box lol


The best sometime isn't the best you know!..... few of my budget wax's are a firm favourite over some of my high end one's and it all depend's what your looking at the wax to achieve-ie i favour the blackfire midnight sun over the zymol concour and its a third of the price!..

OP- choice would be mk elegance v2 or armour v3


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

AF Spirit I got for 50 quid and keep the 350:lol:


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

alxg said:


> I know, and if the question was "what is your suggestion for a new wax...." then great. But it wasn't, and the last I knew it wasn't an offence to spend your own money on what you wanted to - I may be wrong though? The forum seems to have suggested otherwise over the last couple of years.....


Nope anyone can spend the money they earn on what they want.

It's cycles though ive been sniffing around here since around 2007 and between then and a couple of years ago it did seem to turn into a ****ing contest on who had bought what and posting pictures of it, I was guilty of it too.

However people have turned back a little to better value for money

But that doesn't mean it has to be thrown at people who want to spend...entirely up to the person who has the money in their hand :thumb:


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

that bmd piston pot:thumb:
Not used it but looks cracking proper workmanship what i like about it.
I dont buy waxes any more i just make my own for a couple of quid


----------



## rhyst (Feb 17, 2013)

Thanks guys just wanting options


----------



## matt1234 (Dec 2, 2013)

I have got a huge collection of waxes which all get used. The one I love the most had to be blue lagoon. It does everything that I want in a wax. 
Utopia is a lovely wax as well which also punches above it weight. I have to agree that is better than crystal Rock. 
The def waxes are also good but have to be removed straight away. 
Or get in touch with Steve at BMD or Jay at obsession and get a custom made wax. That way it will always be special to you.


----------



## rhyst (Feb 17, 2013)

Anybody used ********** wax ************


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

They have their place expensive waxes, if anyone has tried Zymol Vintage they will know what a wax is, but not alot of members have tried it.


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

rhyst said:


> Anybody used ********** wax ************ ?


Yeah i have its not as good as *********wax or ********/*********.SJ.


----------



## rhyst (Feb 17, 2013)

Lol ************


----------



## rhyst (Feb 17, 2013)

Lol won't work


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Autofinesse desire for me. Hard to beat for the price


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Most Zymol waxs are Quality for sure,which i have in my arsenal also swissvax waxs,but after using BMD waxs like TAURUS and obsession PHANTOM,my whole perception of high end waxs has changed as bmd and obsession waxs have the perfect application feel,smell and looks that i have always been searching for.SJ.


----------



## rhyst (Feb 17, 2013)

Cheers guys


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

Tonie said:


> What about Blue Lagoon?


I was thinking the same. Not a lot posted about it, but what has been is extremely positive. And that case it comes in - proper Detailer porn


----------



## matt1234 (Dec 2, 2013)

Stonejedi is right. Phantom is one amazing wax. Maybe give either phantom or bmd Morpheus ago. Or even both are well within your budget. Or failing that blue lagoon.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Why do all threads like this have to turn nasty. It's happening all the time lately. People constantly having a go. 

I have many high end waxes. Just because they are expensive does not make them better. There are many lower priced waxes which are just as nice to use. Yes the packaging all adds to the experience and I'm guilty of being seduced by them myself.

If you have 300-400 to spend on a wax that's fine, I don't have a problem with that. I'm as guilty as the next man.


----------



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

Scrim-1- said:


> Autofinesse desire for me. Hard to beat for the price


Have only used Illusion which I absolutely love. Would love to try Desire too. Heard good things about it.


----------



## stumpy90 (May 13, 2014)

Itching to try spirit! 
I'd also like to try bmd miura


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

Pittsy said:


> 4 Months so far with a topping of BSD so not too bad...
> I can see it's not quite as good as freshly applied but going ok, in addition to this not gonna reapply when its cold as it will be pig to buff :thumb:
> But like you say 12 months as it says on the tin, don't think so


apply then remove straight away :thumb:


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

id spend it up on weed


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

stumpy90 said:


> Itching to try spirit!
> I'd also like to try bmd miura


Miura is not as nice as I was expecting

Wouldn't buy or recommend tbh

Sprit on the other hand is awesome


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

I'd spend 398 on the wax and spend the left over two quid on earplugs so you don't have to listen to the haters. Lol
being serious however, I can't help with your original question. Good luck with the search:thumb:


----------



## rhyst (Feb 17, 2013)

Nice one like lol


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Pittsy said:


> 4 Months so far with a topping of BSD so not too bad...
> I can see it's not quite as good as freshly applied but going ok, in addition to this not gonna reapply when its cold as it will be pig to buff :thumb:
> But like you say 12 months as it says on the tin, don't think so


Lol - a bit like "Trigger's broom" - 17 heads and 14 new handles, still the same broom and good as new.

I have a coat of fusso that has lasted 5 years. A top up of BSD after every wash, and the wax is as good as the day it went on :lol:


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

Blue Lagoon is a great choice- used it a bunch over the summer and it was a pleasure.

I think the flight case turned people off, and people didn't line up for it, which explains why you don't hear much about it--Not many people have it


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Esoteric Signature Series Wax v2,its really is something else!.


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Raceglaze black label 

Or 

Polish angel 2013 I have both now. 

Sold my crystal rock a while ago. 

The utopia does interest me but I have enough wax so not buying anymore

Also see blue lagoon mentioned. Which I also own. 

Pretty decent not really had the chance to properly test or use it. 

Keep using polish angel cosmic and master sealant lol so not used many waxes bar shield


----------



## rhyst (Feb 17, 2013)

I know how you feel lol


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

rhyst said:


> I know how you feel lol


Yeah I do look and think hmmmm should I?

But decided to try and keep spending to very minimum and what's needed this year bar some some stuff to test and play with.


----------



## rhyst (Feb 17, 2013)

The polish angel 2013 looks good what's it like


----------



## stumpy90 (May 13, 2014)

Goodylax said:


> Blue Lagoon is a great choice- used it a bunch over the summer and it was a pleasure.
> 
> I think the flight case turned people off, and people didn't line up for it, which explains why you don't hear much about it--Not many people have it


£79.95 For a refill........ to me it just goes to show how much the case etc bumps up the asking price. IMO if they just forgot the fancy case and let the wax do the talking it would sell for £80 all day long if it's that good.


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Only just got it a month ago.

Untitled by arfanrasul, on Flickr


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Rascal_69 said:


> Only just got it a month ago.
> 
> Untitled by arfanrasul, on Flickr


That looks fully boss


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

stumpy90 said:


> £79.95 For a refill........ to me it just goes to show how much the case etc bumps up the asking price. IMO if they just forgot the fancy case and let the wax do the talking it would sell for £80 all day long if it's that good.


That was very much the argument Stumpy, but Jay explained that the refill price was a discounted price and not what the item would retail for if sold in its own.


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

Trip tdi said:


> They have their place expensive waxes, if anyone has tried Zymol Vintage they will know what a wax is, but not alot of members have tried it.


Got two x 4oz pots of vintage:argie: Was thinking to go for ''Carbon'' next but really want some Swissvax BOS:thumb:


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

stumpy90 said:


> £79.95 For a refill........ to me it just goes to show how much the case etc bumps up the asking price. IMO if they just forgot the fancy case and let the wax do the talking it would sell for £80 all day long if it's that good.





Goodylax said:


> That was very much the argument Stumpy, but Jay explained that the refill price was a discounted price and not what the item would retail for if sold in its own.


Manufacturer butt in time :thumb:

Yes. Blue Lagoon may seem expensive given the price of current Bouncer's waxes.

Don't let this fool you. When Bouncer's was first started, I very much took my lead from the personal advice given by Dom @ Dodo juice. The main ethic from that is 'Keep it real' Subsequently and since then Bouncer's has gone on to selling handblended, handmade waxes in the UK,Europe,Asia and the U.S.A to customers who have seen just how good and available the products are.

I get as much satisfaction from someone in Thailand putting up a post on there local forum about how good their Ford Fiesta is looking with Sherbet Fizz on it as I do about someone in Dubai putting Vanilla Ice on a Bugatti SS. For me the owner has taken time out to stand back and say 'Wow' I'm going to let others know about this.

Look at my pages, look at my social media, I do not 'chase' reviews of Astons, Ferrari's, Bentleys etc etc. An honest product for an honest price, used on everyday cars.

Blue Lagoon took nearly 2 years of full research to get it right where it is. 'Every' single commercial pot that goes out is made on it's own, 1 at a time. The process to do this takes 72 hours as due to it's blend it's a tricky sucker to get right, but this is where the research has taken me.

It is offered in a handbuilt, unique and custom box made by one of the UK's finest casemakers ( He only takes commission's normally from A-List musical groups and bands ). Each one is fully customised by liaising with the owner and each owner of Blue Lagoon gets a personal letter signed by me.

The cost of refilling and producing a pot of Blue Lagoon is most certainly not £79.95. It's a lot more than that. The time, the research involved, the whole way this product is built is very bespoke. A complicated blend but that's why it works like it does.

Blue Lagoon is not offered as a single entity. This provides the owners with not only a great personal product but represents the pinnacle of wax chemical blending.

No other Bouncer's wax is offered as a refill, it's my way, to the owner of saying thank you for purchasing our most exclusive blend.

There are plenty of 'Esquire Magazine' wax 'manufacturers' out there should people wish to part with £500+

Bouncer's as a company will not get involved with that. - An honest product at an honest price. Don't forget that Vanilla Ice was in the nominations list for 'Wax product of the year 2013'. I am humbled by such things as there were some big company names on that list too.

I'll leave this now with just a big thank you to everyone that has supported Bouncer's and indeed to the select few that have chosen to purchase Blue Lagoon.

Bouncer's. > Unique ingredient, Unique recipe, hand poured, handblended car wax, made in Buckinghamshire. UK



J


----------



## Tonie (May 26, 2014)

The_Bouncer said:


> No other Bouncer's wax is offered as a refill, it's my way, to the owner of saying thank you for purchasing our most exclusive blend.


This, and it will encourage people to actually use it

Thanks for the explanation Jay, I wasn't expecting anything less.


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

Well said, much better than how I put it


----------



## rhyst (Feb 17, 2013)

Where can I get some blue lagoon from ?


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

rhyst said:


> Where can I get some blue lagoon from ?


It can be ordered direct from Bouncer's. Due to it's exclusivity, the 2015 order list for Blue Lagoon will open again on May 1st and run until then end of September. More details will be given nearer the time.



J


----------



## rhyst (Feb 17, 2013)

Please can I order some  what's the duribilty like


----------



## stumpy90 (May 13, 2014)

Ahhhhh! My bad... i assumed that there's no way you'd be making a loss with a refill but I stand corrected. 


So what would you say makes Blue lagoon stand out from other waxes?
What are the best properties of it, and what could I expect from spending that 
amount of money on it?
How would you sell the benefits to me and make me want to buy it?

I mean without the manufacturing process. Purely from pot.... to car.

Genuinely interested by the way, I'm not being awkward!


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

stumpy90 said:


> Ahhhhh! My bad... i assumed that there's no way you'd be making a loss with a refill but I stand corrected.
> 
> So what would you say makes Blue lagoon stand out from other waxes?
> What are the best properties of it, and what could I expect from spending that
> ...


I'm out and about at the minute so cannot link - have a look at the Blue Lagoon thread in the Bouncer's section. This will answer those questions but of course feel free to PM me for any further information.

Thx J


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

The_Bouncer said:


> Manufacturer butt in time :thumb:
> 
> Yes. Blue Lagoon may seem expensive given the price of current Bouncer's waxes.
> 
> ...


Oh for god's sake.....
Reading this has made me want an expensive wax now 
Better go home and tell Mrs P the yearly trip to Clacton is off the cards :devil:


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

Buy a 50-100 wax and spend th erest on something more interesting  and useful


----------



## rhyst (Feb 17, 2013)

If its not interesting why are you on detailing world ?


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

rhyst said:


> If its not interesting why are you on detailing world ?


Just because you are on DW doesn't mean you need to run out and buy or desire overpriced items. Many people, who have the money, still show a bit of what they see as common sense and buy products capable of doing the job. Not buy the most expensive they can afford.

Put the vast majority of the money to something that is meaningful and useful is something I'd agree with too.

That could be saving towards buying a house or helping towards paying it off, or putting the sum of cash towards a really good holiday experience. Both you'll remember for years to come. You'll probably look back and question the money squandered on a £400 tub of wax.

Everyone is entitled to spend their own money as they see fit, but £400 on a tub of wax in too much for me, unless you are properly loaded and £400 in just a drop in the ocean.

I don't get excited about a £400 wax. Paint it how you wish, it's still nothing more than a tub of wax.


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

.SJ.


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

The original question was not how can I spend my money on other things and a pot of wax.
If the question was what car for 200k I doubt you'd see post saying buy a fiesta and build an orphanage with the change.
Let's keep it relative why don't we instead of coming across as jealous, condescending or judgemental.


----------



## rhyst (Feb 17, 2013)

Again thanks luke, yeah that was the question lol recommend a wax for £300 -£400 not £30 I've got a house and been on holiday


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Luke M said:


> The original question was not how can I spend my money on other things and a pot of wax.
> If the question was what car for 200k I doubt you'd see post saying buy a fiesta and build an orphanage with the change.
> Let's keep it relative why don't we instead of coming across as jealous, condescending or judgemental.


It's the OP who asked the question and is the the one who appears to be condescending, not the opposite way around.

His question above highlighted that. There is more to detailing and DW than tubs of wax.

The point people are making is they aren't jealous and they don't desire £400 tubs of wax. It means nothing to me how the OP spends his money, I just agree it could be spent more contructively.

If people get jealous over a tub of wax, they've got some serious issues.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I kind of wished I hadn't answered that question now. I can see how this is going.....


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

I love being on DW but sometimes the arguments that go on around here are ridiculous, members falling out over waxes, come people, really


----------



## rhyst (Feb 17, 2013)

Omg lol


----------



## dexter101 (May 29, 2014)

Every area of production has a niche "expensive" market. I used to be a food buyer for a high end department store and would often be shown quite normal food product and the producer would think it completely fine to want to charge excessive amounts of money for it. 

Most products have a market and if a business is still going then you would presume they have been able to tap into that market.

Do you get more for your money, debatable but if it makes you happy then buy it, life is too short!

Personally I would buy 4-6 waxes as I know if i blew £400 quid on one wax, I would use it a few times and then see something else I liked the look of!


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

.SJ.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Rascal_69 said:


> Only just got it a month ago.
> 
> Untitled by arfanrasul, on Flickr


Thats a stunner..


----------



## rhyst (Feb 17, 2013)

I agree anybody used it ?


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

I am finding this thread really interesting...
Its good to hear peoples opinions about products they have or have used or even want to use...
There are some great opinions and suggestions for products and shows the variety of characters that come on here.
The funny thing is i think i might have changed my mind a little, initially i would have said that spending £XXX on a wax could be seen as a waste but you obviously get a superior product, better packaging and a feel good factor when you look at your freshly waxed pride and joy.
I can only equate this to a bottle we make at work, this is sold to a very good company who make a premium product... yes a very similar product can be brought in the supermarket for far cheaper but people still buy this product in the millions.
Its not just the product in the bottle its the whole package from the labelling and advertising to even the iconic shape and the way it makes you feel when you drink the product. :thumb:
I am going home soon to check the piggy bank and am going to buy my 1st posh wax :lol: (or maybe not )


----------



## Tonie (May 26, 2014)

Let me help a little here: This is thread.

Go and get it rhyst. I can't justify it personally, but I would love to!


----------



## rhyst (Feb 17, 2013)

Thanks tonie


----------



## matt1234 (Dec 2, 2013)

Go for blue lagoon mate. You will love it. I don't think I better put a pic up of my collection. If this is the reaction of some people. 
I'm sure whatever you get you will love. 
I think you are pretty far from me but you could have tried one of my pots of blue lagoon.


----------



## rhyst (Feb 17, 2013)

Sod the haters matt I'd like to see your collection mate and thanks I can't find where to buy blue lagoon or order it


----------



## matt1234 (Dec 2, 2013)

If you get stuck buddy let me know. I'm sure I could send over a sample pot of one of the two pots I have.


----------



## rhyst (Feb 17, 2013)

I would like to try it


----------



## matt1234 (Dec 2, 2013)

Ok mate. Pm me your address. I get a sample done. Hopefully you will love it as much as I do.


----------



## stumpy90 (May 13, 2014)

Quick question.... Which waxes are best applied by hand with no applicator? 

Does it state how you apply it?


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

How the thread turn's after a few day's!.... sound's like the "haters" dnt appreciate the "willy waver":lol:


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Clancy said:


> You can buy one of my super special home brew waxes for £400, I'll put it in a fancy pot so it seems worth it


:lol::lol::lol::thumb:


----------



## supraGZaerotop (Jun 23, 2008)

i would int, complete waste of money imo. i use harly wax which about £25 and my car glows


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

ronwash said:


> Thats a stunner..


My favourite wax for looks. Presented lovely. So nice it sits in my room.

I have blue lagoon too. Used a couple of times


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

AndyA4TDI said:


> I love being on DW but sometimes the arguments that go on around here are ridiculous, members falling out over waxes, come people, really


Who's falling out over wax.....why I outta ?...you....what......grrrrr.....fight


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

Spend your money on what you want

I've just bought a coffee machine for £550 peopke think I'm nuts but I like coffee.....

More than I do wax


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Dougnorwich said:


> Spend your money on what you want
> 
> I've just bought a coffee machine for £550 peopke think I'm nuts but I like coffee.....
> 
> More than I do wax


Now even I would spend that sort of cash on a coffee machine, bad coffee is worse than bad wax, end of


----------



## rhyst (Feb 17, 2013)

I agree


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

moka pot for best coffee!


----------



## rhyst (Feb 17, 2013)

Links please


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

http://www.johnlewis.com/krups-ea82...fee-machine-black/p1685320#media-overlay_show

My mistake £449 which means I have money left over to buy more bmd wax......

And a big stick to hit Andy with for Not buying a decent coffee machine


----------



## rhyst (Feb 17, 2013)

That's cool


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Dougnorwich said:


> http://www.johnlewis.com/krups-ea82...fee-machine-black/p1685320#media-overlay_show
> 
> My mistake £449 which means I have money left over to buy more bmd wax......
> 
> And a big stick to hit Andy with for Not buying a decent coffee machine


I love my Italian stove top coffee pot, makes perfect coffee


----------



## rhyst (Feb 17, 2013)

I have one aswell superb


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

AndyA4TDI said:


> I love my Italian stove top coffee pot, makes perfect coffee


that's a moka pot


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

greymda said:


> that's a moka pot


Off to Milan, Lake Garda and Verona for summer holiday, can't wait, decent expresso.


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

yeah, first thing i do when in Italy - order an espresso


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

_Vorrei un ristretto per favore e un bicchiere di acqua ghiacciata_

I do like the Italian tradition of standing up at the counter while you drink your coffee too. Drink it quickly and then leave to go about your business.

None of this comfy sofas and Wi-Fi malarkey over there


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

Unless you have a rissterato then it's more of a lick rather than a slurp

Anyway, sorry op sod the wax 

This is much better

It's too cold for you to be waxing anyway


----------

